# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Με τι να κολλήσω σκληρό πλαστικό ??

## SW1JRT

.

Οπως αναφέρω στον τίτλο, προσπαθώ να κολλήσω δύο κομμάτια σκληρό πλαστικό.
Μέχρι στιγμής έχω δοκιμάσει κόλλα στιγμής (logo) και βενζινόκολλα χωρίς επιτυχία.
Υπάρχει κάποια ειδική κόλλα για πλαστικό που θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω ?
 Το πλαστικό μοιάζει με plexiglass λευκό και σκέφτομαι μήπως κολλήσει με χλωροφόρμιο, αλλά δεν θέλω να αγοράσω  ολόκληρο μπουκάλι χωρίς λόγο.
 Καμιά ιδέα ?? 


.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου πολλες φορες εχω βρεθει σε αντιστοιχο προβλημα. αν μαλιστα το πλαστικο δεχεται και μηχανικη πιεση τιτε η απαντηση ειναι μια. με τιποτα! αν μπορεις να βρεις νεο ανταλλακτικο αλλαξε το. δεν προκειται να κολλησει με τιποτα και να αποκτησει τις μηχανικες ιδιοτητες που ειχε και πριν. αν κολλησει θα ειναι για λιγο και προσωρινα. με την πιεση θα σπασει παλι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χρόνια πολλά , πόσο σκληρό πλαστικό είναι? άκαμπτο? τελείως?  (τι πάχος είναι? διαμόρφωσης? φύλλο? στρόγγυλο? πόσο λεπτό ?) η logo κάνει για όλες τις δουλειές αλλά αν οι επιφάνειες προς κόλληση δεν εφάπτονται ακριβώς αποτυγχάνει η εργασία . Το πλαστικό αυτό το λιώνει ένα κολλητήρι? αν ναι και ανάλογα το πάχος μπορείς να το κολλήσεις με το ίδιο υλικό.
Για να καταλάβεις με το κολλητήρι κόλλησα σπασμένη βάση πλαστική (ηλεκτρικού ατμοσίδερου ) . περνάς με την μύτη μια λοξή περασιά τις 2 ραγισμένες επιφάνειες (και από τις 2 πλευρές) και μετά παίρνεις τα εξωτερικά λιωμένα μέρη προς τα μέσα προς την ραφή μέχρι να γίνουν επίπεδες επιφάνειες . Θα σπάσουν αλλά θα σπάσουν σε άλλο σημείο ! Αν έχεις επιπλέον πλαστικό ιδίου τύπου για να συμπληρώνεις στις ραφές όσο χρειάζεται ακόμα καλύτερα. Και το κολλητήρι να είναι αδύνατο σε watt να μην καίει μαυρίζει το πλαστικό.

----------


## dal_kos

Φίλε μου απο τη στιγμή που λες πως είναι άσπρο πολύ φοβάμαι πως έχεις να κανεις με τεφλον η κάτι παρόμοιο. Χαρακτηριστικό των συγκεκριμένων πλαστικων είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να κολληθουν. Αν μπορείς να βρεις ανταλλακτικο θα είναι η καλύτερη λύση. Αλλιώς δες αυτο που σου πρότεινε ο Κυριακίδης. Πάντως με κόλλες του εμπορίου μην περιμένεις πολλά.

----------


## geostrom

Σωτήρη ξέρεις τη υλικό ειναι η μπορείς να βάλεις φωτο .

----------


## γάτος

Αν είναι τεφλόν έχεις δοκιμάσει αυτό:
http://www.zorzosae.gr/index.php?tar...oduct_id=29803

----------


## SW1JRT

.
 Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.
 Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, αλλα βλέπετε ο οβελίας μας έπεσε βαρύς....  :Lol: 
 Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις. Η αγορά άλλου εξαρτήματος κοστίζει γύρω στα 100 ευρουλάκια.
 Θα δοκιμάσω αυριο την κόλλα που προτείνει ο Γιάννης και θα δω τα αποτελέσματα....
 Φωτος απο αυριο....

.

----------


## teo_GR

Σωτήρη δοκίμασε να ρωτήσεις έναν που να κολαει προφυλακτήρες αυτοκινήτων αν είναι τέτοιου είδους πλαστικό.

----------


## vasilimertzani

εγω προτείνω κολλα πολυεστερα .

----------


## αλπινιστης

Σωτηρη κολλα 2 συστατικων δοκιμασες?

----------


## SW1JRT

> εγω προτείνω κολλα πολυεστερα .


Μόλις αγόρασα την "ειδική" κόλα για τεφλον και δύσκολα πλαστικά που μου πρότεινε ο Γιάννης στο #6.
Αν δεν γίνει δουλεια με αυτήν θα δοκιμάσω την κόλλα πολυεστέρα.





> Σωτηρη κολλα 2 συστατικων δοκιμασες?


Αλέξανδρε η εποξική 2 συστατικών δεν νομίζω να κανει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γιατι ασκείτε αρκετή πίεση στα 2 κομμάτια.
Είναι μια πνευματική βαλβίδα απο την ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση MIG που αγόρασα πρόσφατα.
 Εκανα μια βλακεία και στην προσπάθεια μου να ανοίξω την βαλβίδα argon στο ακροφύσιο της MIG, έσπασα ένα κομμάτι που αποτελεί το "καπάκι" της βαλβίδας....
 Αυριο θα βάλω και φώτο απο τα κομμάτια.

.

----------


## SW1JRT

.

 Τελικά παιδιά, *ΑΥΤΗ* η κόλλα που μου σύστησε ο Γιάννης στο #6 κάνει *ΘΑΥΜΑΤΑ* !!!
 Μια χαρά κόλλησε το πλαστικό και στις πρώτες δοκιμές δείχνει να αντέχει την πίεση.
 Θα συνεχίσω τις δοκιμές και θα δούμε....
*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ.*

.

----------


## kardamitsos

Αν και αργά ακούστε και αυτό.Οκυριακιδης έχει δίκιο.και η κόλα που κολάει PE επίσεις.
  ΟΛΑ τα πλαστικά συνήθως με μικρά γραματάκια γράφουν απο τι είναι φτιαγμένα. π.χ.PE (ΠΟΛΥΑΙΘΥΛΑΙΝΙΟ) PP (πολυπροπυλένιο) αυτό γράφουν και οι προφυλακτήρες των αυτοκινήτων και οι λαμαρινάδες τους κολλάνε με ειδικό πιστόλι και τιμές.Τα παιδικά παιχνίδια χωρίζονται σε μαλακά και σκληρά υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα κόλλες της BISON γι αυτά.Το PE και το PP κολάει με κολητήρι ακίδας οπως είπε και ο παλιός ποιο πάνω ,αλλά με αυτο των 60W και οχι ποιο δυνατό η ποιο ασθενές.Αν υπάρχει και ιδιο υλικό τοτε καλύτερα.Εχω κολήσει ετσι πλαστική λεκάνη,τεπόζιτο απο τρακτέρ,προφυλακτήρα,τεπόζιτο απο υγρό καθαρισμού υψηλης πίεσης πλυστικού,και καγιάκ.

----------

